# Dish Need 721 questions for tonight chat!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Please forgive me for this - this post is in interest for all 721 owners.

Dish has asked me to complile a list of questions for tonight's Tech Chat.

So if you have any questions about the 721 or about todays software update please post them HERE

Do not post the questions here as Dish may not see them.

I don't mean to spam at all again this is in interest to all 721 owners.

Thank you.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

oooooooww! This is going to be trouble. 

Spam!!!!! ;D


----------



## cicijay (Jan 6, 2003)

:nono2:


----------



## Ken_F (Jan 13, 2003)

Feel free to post questions here too, I added a link to this thread in the SatGuys thread.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

posted these questions:

1. is internet access anywhere in the plan for the 721?

2. any factory upgrades to hard disk coming and/or any enabling of networking to the 721 to archive to DVD/PC for viewing on other tvs, ...


----------

